# Congradulations to Tevis Riders.



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a grueling ride. I saw one of the check points once while I was living in NV decades ago. Hats off to those tough horses & riders.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Darolyn had to pull for metabolic reasons around mile 64. Dang...I was pulling for her!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

congrads to garret and lisa ford for the win.


----------

